# Looking for printable table of azimuth and elevation by zip code for directv



## Dan Paquette (Jun 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can find a printable list of the satellite dish locations for directv? I need the azimuth, elevation, and skew/tilt. I need this in a list not a program that you enter in the zip code.

For mobile satellite dish setup.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Dan Paquette said:


> Does anyone know where you can find a printable list of the satellite dish locations for directv? I need the azimuth, elevation, and skew/tilt. I need this in a list not a program that you enter in the zip code.
> 
> For mobile satellite dish setup.
> 
> ...


Have you tried using the menu of your satellite receiver? All the receivers that I am familiar with have an onscreen guide for elevation and azimuth.


----------



## Bowtieman (Aug 13, 2003)

Dan Paquette said:


> Does anyone know where you can find a printable list of the satellite dish locations for directv? I need the azimuth, elevation, and skew/tilt. I need this in a list not a program that you enter in the zip code.
> 
> For mobile satellite dish setup.
> Thanks,
> Dan


Try this site....

http://www.global-cm.net/CAN/canadiansolution.html


----------



## Dan Paquette (Jun 9, 2004)

I need to be able to see the list while the coach is in motion ( The TV will not come on for safety reasons ) I like to set my alignasite tools azimuth and elevation before I get to the campsite so my wife can quickly hop out of the coach and scout the site for a clear line of sight for my dish.

Dan



boba said:


> Have you tried using the menu of your satellite receiver? All the receivers that I am familiar with have an onscreen guide for elevation and azimuth.


----------



## Dan Paquette (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice link, but I need this information for directv. This is very helpful though since I just had one of our alignasite customers from Canada ask where he could get that information. Dish network has a great list too, but I can not seem to get one for directv even when I called them. I am trying to avoid sitting at my receiver for hours typing in zip codes and creating my own list 



Bowtieman said:


> Try this site....
> 
> http://www.global-cm.net/CAN/canadiansolution.html


----------

